# An Alternative To



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.komando.com/downloads/category.aspx?id=5467


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi T.

There are LOTS and LOTS of "alternatives" .... with several others coming out on a fairly regular basis. BUT, there's a reason why the various advertising all references PS ... its the standard by which all others are measured. There's also a reason why PS has become (and remained) the one most used. If what you really want to do is photo post-processing and you want to do the best job at it and have the most options of cool stuff (that actually works







) and that you'll find the most resources out there for, then Photoshop is still the best, most reliable, most widely used & trusted alternative. PS Elements is more "basic" but still has all the whiz-bangs that most folks will ever need. It also has a smaller price tag. If you're looking for an alternative to the full PS, I'd recommend PS Elements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We agree with Woolfwood. We've owned and used several different programs, but always end out spending the big buck for PhotoShop as it is the best.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd recommend Elements. The latest version has photo-album built in and it is nice to have both.

I personally won't pay for photoshop, but it is very nice to have.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I'd recommend Elements. The latest version has photo-album built in and it is nice to have both.
> 
> I personally won't pay for photoshop, but it is very nice to have.....


Educational discounts _are_ nice benefits ...


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have come to enjoy using Paint.net. Download at this link. The price is right for me, FREE, and the features are incredible. I have used PS before, and actually like Paint.net better.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

If you need a full featured photo editing software and don't want to pay the PS price tag I would try GIMP. It's free. I use it when I need to work with layers (which is rare). I don't want to pay for a full version of PS for an occasional need. GIMP


----------

